# A pair of plans links.



## stein

*Free plans links.*

For those with an interest in comparatively modern French warships, there's free plans here: http://www.servicehistorique.sga.de...nts/planbato/planbato/listebato/listebato.php For some of the ships there's also a series of photos of the ships under build. I've found that the plans can be opened and studied in Windows Office Do***ent Imaging on my machine. I then get a tiny page in the upper left corner, that can be enlarged to full screen by clicking on what in Norwegian says: "reading view" (Spectacles as symbol) I've not downloaded any, so how that works I can't tell. First ship, the Aber Wrach, is a Navy tanker btw. (Sad that my interest should lie outside these ships, because these are fine plans for scratchbuilders).

This italian modelbuilders site presents members models with plans for many of the models. I found a set for a Riva Aquarama here, and this is something I've seen advertised for sale only with a large price tag. The first ship in the A-list with plans included are the Aldebaran of 1790. The plans are reached by clicking on the square with two rulers and a P within, that appears underneath the picture of the model when clicking on the name.http://www.modellismo-navale.it/MODELLISMO-NAVALE/schedario_delle_navi/__a_sch_delle_navi.html Just underneath the Aldebaran is the schooner Alert with a nice set of plans. Plans are numbered as "Tavola" number 1 etc. on the left side. (Downloaded singly as Gif or as the zipped Pdf, the negative drawings turn positive). Bit of a hassle to look through ship after ship for interesting plans, as many are without,- and some models and plans are rather lousy, but one can of course search out a possibly interesting ship, and then see if plans are available. It's an interesting site, with a video of the Andrea Doria sinking and what not. Do click on "home" before leaving. 

Another site worth mentioning here is the Historical American Buildings etc. section of the US Library of Congress site with plans for US museum ships. Type for example Eppleton Hall in the search slot here: http://lcweb2.loc.gov/pp/hhquery.html. Then after "search" click on "drawings". Regards, Stein


----------



## Keltic Star

Stein:
You mentioned your interest the Riva Aquarama. You can get free 3D plans from www.delftship.net. You will need to download their free version of Delftship first.

The Riva Plans are at:
http://delftship.net/downloads/showdetails.php?DetailsID=174

We use their Pro version but the free version should be OK for model making.
Regards
Bob


----------



## stein

Thanks a lot Bob, that really worked fine. A light bit of trouble getting the Aquarama download opened in the Delftship program that's all. And to others who might be interested I'll say that you do get an ordinary plan, not just a perspective as in Bob's posted picture. And fooling around with the free Delftship program might turn a few members into a career as naval architects even? Found another plans set btw: http://riva-brest.com.monsite.wanadoo.fr/page3.html Can't compete with the Delftship plans, but do take less space. (Should anybody still be interested in the Aquarama plans on the Italian site linked to above, then note that the boat is catalogued under A, not R). Regards, Stein.


----------



## Keltic Star

stein said:


> Thanks a lot Bob, that really worked fine.
> 
> _And fooling around with the free Delftship program might turn a few members into a career as naval architects even?_ Regards, Stein.


I don't need the competition. LOL (Cloud) 
Bob


----------



## stein

*Additions*

Now here's some additions, a link-list of free plans sites in Spanish. Scroll down beneath the pictured plans, to the line: "Páginas de Internet con planos gratuitos para descargar", and the list begins: http://www.modelismonaval.com/directorio/frames/do***entacion/frame_pladescarga.html Note number 4: "Atlas du génie maritime", same source as the first link above, French gov., but older ships, and a lot of them! The "Museo Marinare Tommasine Andreatti" site has some fine construction drawings of brigantines and schooners, and the whole of Edmond Pâris' "Souvenirs de Marine". Gondolas, British trawlers and German battleships are represented. "The Dreadnought project", (listed with T as first letter), original drawings of early- and mid 20th century German warships, are indeed worth a look, if you got a fast connection. (Inbetween in the list are of course broken links, and stuff that are highly dubious). On the left side of the page are links to other link-lists. Imagenes: images, Revistas: magazines, Nudos: knots etc. Regards, Stein.


----------



## vchiu

*some more links*

Very interesting thread indeed, thank you for your updates, STEIN

Some more links, but with less choice than the previously mentioned

http://navi.modelisme.com/article80.html
This is a link for free download plans for a snoegg class patrol ship,
There are some pictures as, well. everything for the modelled

this french club has also a few plans for free download
http://www.club-contrex.levillage.org/bao01.php

http://www.svensons.com/boat/
Some more free boats plans and more boats plans links at the bottom

http://www.boatdesign.net/Directory/Boat_Plans/Free_Boat_Plans/

http://www.m3corp.com/a/download/plans/ships/index.htm





stein said:


> Now here's some additions, a link-list of free plans sites in Spanish. Scroll down beneath the pictured plans, to the line: "Páginas de Internet con planos gratuitos para descargar", and the list begins: http://www.modelismonaval.com/directorio/frames/do***entacion/frame_pladescarga.html Note number 4: "Atlas du génie maritime", same source as the first link above, French gov., but older ships, and a lot of them! The "Museo Marinare Tommasine Andreatti" site has some fine construction drawings of brigantines and schooners, and the whole of Edmond Pâris' "Souvenirs de Marine". Gondolas, British trawlers and German battleships are represented. "The Dreadnought project", (listed with T as first letter), original drawings of early- and mid 20th century German warships, are indeed worth a look, if you got a fast connection. (Inbetween in the list are of course broken links, and stuff that are highly dubious). On the left side of the page are links to other link-lists. Imagenes: images, Revistas: magazines, Nudos: knots etc. Regards, Stein.


----------

